# Help with cryptocurrency coin transfer to digital wallets



## Boxster2008

Good afternoon,

I have coins on a cryptocurrency exchange that I would like to transfer to a wallet. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal

What device are you using?


----------

